# como visualizar la particion de windows en gentoo?

## cr4sh-burn

hola soy nuevo en gentoo, haber si me podeis ayudar diciendome un modo de visualizar la particion de windows en gentoo?

un saludo gracias:twisted: ***********

----------

## Coder

Buenas,

Pues tienes que montar la partición de windows en un directorio.

```
mount -t filesystem /dev/hdxx /mnt/windows
```

Donde filesystem es vfat o ntfs (los tienes que tener cargados en el kernel) y /dev/hdxx será tu partición de windows (si no sabes cual es lo puedes mirar con el comando fdisk).

Luego lo suyo es que pongas la partición en /etc/fstab para más comodidad. En la sección Creating /etc/fstab del handbook explica como hacerlo.

Un saludo

----------

## lanshor

Yo en mi fstab tengo:

```

/dev/hda1      /mnt/windows    auto      defaults,gid=10,umask=0707   0 0

```

Solo tienes que cambiar hda1 por tu particion windows.

Saludos

----------

## cr4sh-burn

hola he intentado lo que me aveis dixo y me sale esto:

mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows

mount: el punto de montaje /mnt/windows no existe

mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/windows

mount: el punto de montaje /mnt/windows no existe

con fdisk sale esto

fdisk

Uso: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] dispositivo

Ej.:  fdisk /dev/hda  (para el primer disco IDE)

  o:  fdisk /dev/sdc  (para el tercer disco SCSI)

  o:  fdisk /dev/eda  (para la primera unidad PS/2 ESDI)

  o:  fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  o fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (para dispositivos RAID)

  ...

no logro acerlo y con vfat tamb lo probe

----------

## jofe

Creo que te dice claramente que la carpeta /mnt/windows no existe.

Creala con mkdir /mnt/windows ( o como quieras llamarla.

----------

## cr4sh-burn

ok muchas gracias ya lo e logrado

----------

## cr4sh-burn

como puedo acer  k lo vea el usuario k no sea root?

----------

## Zagloj

Bueno te comento, en la parte de sistema de archivos pondría ntfs, pero es igual, 

```
defaults,gid=10,umask=0707
```

Creo que lo puedes sustituir por 

```
noauto,user
```

Saludos y espero que te sirva  :Wink: 

----------

